# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2014



## Gilmet (1 Out 2014 às 01:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2014 às 08:46)

Bons dias .

Novo mês...para já começa quente ,hoje dão 29.0ºC  na previsão,algumas nuvens soltas  e vento fraco,com 19.3ºC.

Com esta chuva....a minha relva do jardim merece um corte,é o que segue já .


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2014 às 11:44)

Bom dia,
Outubro começou com céu limpo e uma mínima de *9,8ºC* que aliada a uma humidade relativa de *98%* deixou as superfícies cheias de orvalho!!

Por agora céu limpo e *21,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2014 às 12:52)

Boas ...o trabalho está feito e deu para bronzear ,mas o planeta ainda faz aquecer bem cá em baixo ,com 25.8ºC e algum vento .


----------



## panda (1 Out 2014 às 13:57)

Boas
Céu limpo e algum vento 
*Temperatura actual 25.2ºC e 24%Hr
P 1023hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2014 às 14:14)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,algumas nuvens aparecerem a virem de SSE ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Alguma nebulosidade convectiva incipiente sobre as regiões montanhosas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2014 às 18:55)

Boas,tarde ...céu limpo e já sem sol  ,e amanhã há mais ,com 25.7ºC...e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 27.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2014 às 21:01)

Dia de sol e mais calor
temperatura máxima de 24ºC
mínima de 13ºC
Atual de 17,7ºC
pressão atmosférica de 1023 hpa
62% de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2014 às 21:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de pouco nublado, com alguns cúmulos durante a tarde na serra da estrela. não houve vento. 
o dia foi quente mas ano tenho registos, o meu sensor externo deve estar avariado. 
segundo o accuweather estão 20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Boas,noite de outono...melhores noites que muitas noites de verão ,nada se mexe ,ainda 23.2ºC...isto cheira-me a outubro de 2011 ,está para durar o .


----------



## panda (1 Out 2014 às 21:59)

Céu com algumas nuvens soltas
*Temperatura actual 19.6ºC e 48%Hr

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 28ºC*


----------



## Z13 (2 Out 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia, por Bragança céu limpo e mínima de *10,1ºC.
*
Neste momento uns já agradáveis 20ºC!


----------



## panda (2 Out 2014 às 14:48)

Boas 
Céu com alguns cumulus e vento fraco
*Temperatura nos 26.1ºC e 25%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2014 às 15:33)

Boas ....dia de outono a ser ,já estava na calha para ser ,pela manhã algumas nuvens altas...com aquecimento,hoje mais nuvens em formação,com 27.4ºC e vento fraco e .


----------



## FMike (2 Out 2014 às 16:17)

Boas 

Por aqui as nuvens fazem "gracinhas"! 
Aqui tenho a "Star Trek" estacionada em frente à janela...





A NE, algumas nuvens em formação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2014 às 17:05)

Boas ...tá quentinho ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 17:29)

Nas imagens de radar do IPMA e do RainAlarm vê-se que houve um aguaceiro intenso sobre a Malcata.
Imagem das 14h30 locais






A par do que ocorreu a NE de Alcácer do Sal foram os únicos registos de formação de células fortes e precipitação até ao momento.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-2#post-447794


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 17:32)

FMike disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui as nuvens fazem "gracinhas"!
> Aqui tenho a "Star Trek" estacionada em frente à janela...
> ...



 Boas fotos! Que bela vista daí. Essa "Star Trek" é um resto de bigorna. A que horas foi tirada a foto? Porque sobre a Malcata ocorreu um forte aguaceiro entre as 14h e as 15h30 sensivelmente.


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Boas,
dia de algum calor, sol, algumas nuvens
temperatura máxima de 25ºC
mínima de 12ºC
a temperatura atual é de 23,8ºC
vento de Norte
48% de HR


----------



## FMike (2 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Boas.

Registei estas fotos perto das 16 h. Ainda pensei que crescessem em altura mas depois desvaneceram quase por completo... A esperança é sempre a última a morrer! eheheheh


----------



## panda (2 Out 2014 às 19:46)

*Temperatura actual 22.2ºC e 42%Hr

Dados de hoje **15.4ºC **/* *29.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2014 às 20:57)

Boas,noite calma...nada se mexe ,noite ainda com temperatura ainda tropical ,está mais fresco em casa,com 23.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 27.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2014 às 21:35)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com os habituais cúmulos na serra da estrela. não houve vento. 
segundo o acuweather estão 19 graus aqui na zona - 18 graus em Gouveia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2014 às 08:15)

Bons dias .

O sol já a marcar presença ...hoje está prometido mais um dia de ,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 17.7ºC.

Hoje é dia de corrida,vai já ser antes que o  comece também acelerar ...até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Boas ...já de volta,já cá cantam 14Km ...hoje foram 5 voltas ao recinto ,agora bem mais fresco,depois um baninho de água natural,muito boa,este FS tenho que estar mais leve,tenho dois almoços fora que vão ser bem regados e comidos ...céu limpo e o sol já morde bem ,com 24.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2014 às 12:50)

Boas...hoje vai superar os 28.0ºC na previsão ,o sol parece uma brasa mais o ambiente na rua...só ar quente ,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## panda (3 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Boas
Céu com alguns cumulus 
*Temperatura actual 27.3ºC e 23%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Boas ...mais aquecimento ,hoje parece haver mais nuvens ,com 27.9ºC  e esperar que o vento comece a mudar...ainda só ar quente.


----------



## panda (3 Out 2014 às 19:51)

*Temperatura actual 23ºC e 39%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Boa noite, tem sido uma semana muito pacífica e bastante quente, o desenvolvimento vertical tem estado presente ainda que não gere nada.

Fim do dia de hoje:


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2014 às 21:18)

boas

dia de céu limpo, com os costumes cúmulos na serra da estrela. não houve vento

actualmente segundo o accuweather estão 19ºC - Gouveia igualmente 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Boas...hoje já com alguma brisa a correr,de NW,bem melhor...a sensação é outra ,tarde bem ,tão alta...só espero para ano,digo eu...nunca sabe ,com 22.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 28.3ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Out 2014 às 00:17)

Por aqui tudo calmo
*Temperatura actual 18ºC e 69%Hr*


----------



## panda (4 Out 2014 às 10:38)

Bons dias 
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 17ºC e 81%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2014 às 11:16)

Bom dia ...contar com mais um dia de ar quente ,e está a ficar abafado ,com nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 22.0ºC.

Hoje o almoço é fora...até logo .


----------



## Serrano (4 Out 2014 às 16:23)

Nuvens altas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 21.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2014 às 17:59)

Céu com nuvens altas
temperatura atual de 19ºC
Máxima de 22ºC
vento de oeste
57% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Boas...já de volta ,uma tarde bem passada,entre colegas...que já não estão no ativo ...mais um dia que ainda deu para aquecer ,parece que vamos ter mundança de ares mais frescos e húmidos...sabem melhor,já chega de ar quente para este ano ,com 21.9ºC e hoje a brisa a trabalhar a 100% .

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 26.6ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Out 2014 às 20:13)

*Temperatura actual 18.7ºC e 54%Hr

Dados de hoje 14ºC / 26.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2014 às 21:20)

Boas...agora sim,vou lá fora e já sente ar fresco ,já estava com saudade,então boa brisa a correr ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2014 às 23:29)

boas

estou por Gouveia estes dias, cheguei hoje por volta das 18h. 
atualmente o céu está pouco nublado e sem vento. há nevoeiro sobre a Serra. 
com o meu sensor de volta á vida, registo 15.7ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 15,3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2014 às 11:41)

17.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2014 às 11:43)

Bom dia .

Está a chegar a mundança...hoje o dia com cara de ser mais de outono ,muito bom para se andar ao ar livre,já se sente o ar mais fresco...mais saudável,e hoje o almoço é um churrasco...e no campo,ainda melhor ,nuvens altas e com 20.3ºC....muito bom .

Até logo ...já vou com algum atraso .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Boas ...já de volta,uma tarde bem passada ao livre entre pessoas  ,agora está na hora do meu benfica ,céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2014 às 18:59)

A humidade marítima a entrar e os cumulus (penso que são este tipo de nuvens) a surgir:


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2014 às 19:36)

16,7ºC e um céu pouco nublado.

Um pouco depois do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2014 às 20:43)

Boas,nuvens altas e já com fresco...muito bom,com 16.9ºC e uma ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2014 às 20:43)

Manhã encoberta e fresca em Lamego
mínima de 11ºC
De tarde abertas de sol e muitas nuvens
temperatura máxima de 20ºC
Atual de 14,3ºC
83% de HR
está prevista muita chuva para quarta e quinta, vamos ver se se concretiza!
Certo, certo, é que a temperatura irá descer e o frio virá na próxima semana.....


----------



## panda (5 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Boas 
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas 
*Temperatura actual 15.3ºC e 63%Hr
P 1014hpa*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2014 às 23:50)

(Gouveia)

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, praticamente não houve sol. também não houve vento. 
actualmente esta tudo igual em relação ao dia. Registo 14.8ºC

extremos:
14.5ºC mínima
19.6ºC máxima


----------



## panda (6 Out 2014 às 01:12)

Noite já bem fresquinha com *13.5ºC e 71%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2014 às 08:38)

Bons dias
madrugada fresca, com temperatura mínima de 9,1ºC
a máxima prevista de hoje é de 19ºC
89% de HR


----------



## panda (6 Out 2014 às 13:48)

Boas 
Nuvens já a aparecerem  e sol. Vento moderado 
*Temperatura actual 21.2ºC e 51%Hr
P 1016hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Boas...parece vir por ai uma semana interessante ,boas regas ,esta noite já foi fresca...pela manhã foi de céu limpo e sol ainda quente,fim de manhã as nuvens baixas começaram a chegar ,com 21.9ºC e o vento a aumentar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2014 às 17:35)

Boas ...a tarde está a ser sol e nuvens,a brisa sempre a correr,com 20.7ºC...já sabe bem ao final da tarde esta frescura .


----------



## panda (6 Out 2014 às 18:31)

Céu com poucas nuvens e vento 
*Temperatura actual 18.8ºC e 53%Hr

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 21.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2014 às 19:07)

Boas...já ronda por aqui a boa frescura,pela zona céu limpo,com 19.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Um dia de Outono em pleno.

Extremos de hoje: 11,0ºC / 16,0ºC (de ontem para hoje quase 4ºC de descida)

Por agora chuva fraca e 14,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Boas!

Estou de volta ao Nordeste naquele que será o meu ultimo mês por estas bandas já que a vida académica está quase a terminar.

Por aqui tivemos uma tarde muito cinzenta com algum chuvisco que ainda se mantém, as temperaturas rondam 14ºC neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 20:07)

Aumentou a ligeiramente intensidade da precipitação em Bragança, a estação da ESA-IPB está prestes a alcançar  o seu primeiro mm, está com 0.8mm até ao momento, veremos o que este evento, que promete ser generoso no Noroeste vai deixar aqui no Nordeste.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (6 Out 2014 às 20:24)

Boa noite!
Encontro-me esta semana por Trás-os-Montes. Aqui por Chaves, chuvisca e vento fraco.
Muita chuva prevista para o Norte durante esta semana...

Dados actuais (Chaves - 20h21):

T= 16ºC
Humidade 96%
Cobertura de nuvens: 75%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 30%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.9
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1.2

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= SO - 4.8 km/h
PA= 1010.3 mBar
__________________

Para 07/10:

Nascer do Sol: 07h31
Pôr do Sol: 19h03
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 12.7 dias e luminosidade de 96.3%.
Próxima Lua Cheia: 2 noites
Próxima Lua Nova: 17 noites
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2014 às 20:45)

(Gouveia)

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com boas abertas só a partir do meio da tarde é que começou a encobrir. 
começou a chuviscar por volta das 19h. o vento começou a soprar fraco também ao meio da tarde. 
actuais: chuvisca com o vento fraco e registo 16.3ºC
extremos: 

11.2ºC mínima
21.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento de NW,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Out 2014 às 23:26)

Por volta das 21h começou a chuviscar. De momento só se vêem as nuvens a movimentarem-se rápido, até da gosto olhar para o céu 
*Temperatura actual 16.4ºC e 74%Hr
P 1014hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 08:14)

Bons dias .

Céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2014 às 09:13)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto em Bragança mas não chove neste momento, estão cerca de 14ºC.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (7 Out 2014 às 11:42)

Por Chaves céu muito nublado, carregado, mas não chove. Vento fraco.

Dados actuais (Chaves - 11h40):

T= 15ºC
Humidade 72%
Cobertura de nuvens: 90%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 70%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.1

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 1

Vento= SO - 12 km/h (Rajada máxima 27.0 km/h às 02:12)
PA= 1012 mBar
__________________

Para 07/10:

Nascer do Sol: 07h31
Pôr do Sol: 19h03
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 13.3 dias e luminosidade de 98.7%.
Próxima Lua Cheia: amanhã
Próxima Lua Nova: 16 noites
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 11:43)

Boas ...hoje foi dia de corrida ,para queimar os excessos do FS ,aproveitar esta brisa fresca...foram seis voltas ao recinto ,a coisa ficou nos 16Km ,próximos dias com ...não dá ,muitas nuvens,com momentos de muito nublado,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 14:02)

Boas,o céu mais tapado e começou agora a borrifar,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2014 às 14:08)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança temos céu nublado com abertas, por agora 17.9ºC na estação da ESA. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## panda (7 Out 2014 às 14:20)

Boas
Céu a começar a ficar com claros. Vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 20.3ºC e 60%Hr
P 1014hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Borrifou novamente...agora já molhou a estrada,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 16:19)

Esta já molha ,com 19.5ºC e tudo tapadinho .


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (7 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Boas tarde! Por aqui, algumas abertas, alternadas com chuva fraca. Vento moderado. DistritO de vila Real em alerta LARANJA.

Dados actuais (Chaves - 17h25):

T= 22ºC
Humidade 84%
Cobertura de nuvens: 85%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 100%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.1

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 1

Vento= S - 12.9 km/h (Rajada máxima 20.0 km/h às 15:27)
PA= 1008 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h31
Pôr do Sol: 19h03
Lua: Crescente, idade de 13.6 dias e luminosidade de 99.2%.
Próxima Lua Cheia: próxima noite (8/10 - 10:51)
Próxima Lua Nova: 16 noites
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Z13 (7 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

o dia por Bragança começou com um pequeno aguaceiro que apenas molhou o chão... de resto variou entre o nublado e algumas abertas.

Temperaturas: *12,9ºC  20,6ºC 
*
O vento tem aumentado de intensidade visivelmente, velocidade média actual de 15km/h...

Por agora estamos com *18,7ºC*


----------



## panda (7 Out 2014 às 18:50)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 19.1ºC e 72%Hr

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 21.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 19:00)

Boas,céu encoberto ,por vezes chuva fraca,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Out 2014 às 19:21)

Boas! Cada vez que chove é com mais intensidade, espera-se uma noite interessante


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Neste momento chuva moderada
temperatura atual de 16.7ºC
Vento de SE
pressão atmosférica de 1011 hpa
86% de HR
Máxima do dia de 19ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Out 2014 às 20:00)

Chuva moderada, 18.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2014 às 20:22)

(Gouveia) 

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, encobrindo durante a tarde, com chuva fraca desde então. o vento está fraco. sigo com 17.4ºC

extremos: 
17.4ºC mínima
22.3ºC maxima


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2014 às 20:26)

Boa noite!

A precipitação também já chegou a Bragança, chove fraco por agora e praticamente não há vento.

As estações online da cidade ainda não registam acumulações.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2014 às 21:14)

Chove agora com mais intensidade, o acumulado vai em 1.8mm na estação da ESA-IPB e em 1mm na estação do nosso colega Z13, veremos até onde vai chegar a acumulação.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (7 Out 2014 às 21:22)

Chove forte neste momento aqui perto de Chaves:


Dados actuais (Chaves - 21h05):

T= 17ºC
Humidade 94%
Cobertura de nuvens: 98%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 100%
Precipitação actual (mm): 1.5
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1.8

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= S - 11.9 km/h (Rajada máxima 20.0 km/h às 15:27)
PA= 1008,6 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h34
Pôr do Sol: 19h00

Lua: idade de 13.7 dias e luminosidade de 99.8%.
Próxima Lua Cheia: esta noite (8 Out - 10:51)
Quarto Minguante: 7 noites (15 Outubro - 20:12)
Próxima Lua Nova: 16 noites (23 Out - 22:57)
Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2014 às 21:52)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas...não chove,com 19.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## keipha (7 Out 2014 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada neste momento. Desde perto das 20h tem chovido bem. Teve um intervalo sem chover mas, agora voltou como uma verdadeira noite de inverno


----------



## keipha (7 Out 2014 às 23:16)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## FMike (7 Out 2014 às 23:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...hoje foi dia de corrida ,para queimar os excessos do FS ,aproveitar esta brisa fresca...foram seis voltas ao recinto ,a coisa ficou nos 16Km ,próximos dias com ...não dá ,muitas nuvens,com momentos de muito nublado,com 19.8ºC.



Também fui á minha corridinha Albimeteo, mas em 11,5 kms papei uma bela chuvada (depois das 19H)


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Aqui em Bragança a acumulação do dia ficou em 7.1mm na estação da ESAB, nada mau.

Por agora continua a chover fraco sendo que pontualmente chove moderado. Let it rain!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Chuva moderada a forte, 18,1ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2014 às 00:26)

Chuva moderada a forte em Lamego
acumulado de 10 mm
temperatura atual de 17,1ºC
vento de sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 08:14)

Bons dias,por aqui não passa do muito nublado,não choveu ,com 18.2ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia!

Noite algo chuvosa por aqui, a acumulação na estação da ESA é de 16mm. Neste momento temos céu muito nublado vai chovendo com intensidade variável sendo que por vezes cai forte.


----------



## FMike (8 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Por aqui a visão matinal é esta... chuva miudinha em crescendo. A Gardunha nem se vê!


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 10:42)

Manhã chuvosa em Bragança! A chuva vai variado de intensidade mas tem sido uma constante em toda a manhã, Neste momento chove forte.

A estação da ESA já vai em *20.3mm*.


----------



## panda (8 Out 2014 às 10:49)

Bons dias 
Manhã com alguma acumula *5.0mm
Temperatura actual 17.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2014 às 11:12)

A precipitação tem-se mantido persistente nos distritos de Aveiro e Viseu, com especial incidência nas zonas montanhosas.

A estação amadora de Campia, Vouzela (Viseu) vai com *70,8mm* hoje!

Mesmo Aguiar da Beira e Moimenta da Beira, na região este e nordeste do planalto da beira alta, seguem com 45,2mm e 38,4mm respectivamente.

Pena não haver nenhuma estação na região montanhosa de Montemuro, São Macário e Leomil.


----------



## keipha (8 Out 2014 às 11:33)

Manha de chuva forte.  Na ultima hora acumulei 21mm e hoje desde a meia noite já vou com 50mm acumulados. A temperatura está constante no 18°c sem grande variação desde a meia noite. Humidade de 95%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 11:53)

Boas ...por aqui já começou,mas não de chuva fraca,com 19.4ºC e já com 1.0mm de hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 12:04)

FMike disse:


> Também fui á minha corridinha Albimeteo, mas em 11,5 kms papei uma bela chuvada (depois das 19H)


Boas,seja bem vindo a esta comunidade ,como tenho vagar,sou mais madrugador,é sempre pela manhã,na zona onde mora...têm uma vista porreira,de N a E ,na Carapalha,eu tenho a zona Sul toda .


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2014 às 12:17)

Manhã chuvosa por Lamego, 42 mm
temperatura atual de 17,2ºC
vento de oeste
87% de HR


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (8 Out 2014 às 12:49)

Por aqui, chuva persistente desde a noite. Vento fraco.

Dados actuais (Chaves - 12h45):

T= 21ºC
Humidade 96%
Cobertura de nuvens: 99%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 99%
Precipitação actual (mm): 2.7
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 10.8

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 1

Vento= SO - 10 km/h (Rajada máxima 15.8 km/h às 00:18)
PA= 1005,6 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h34
Pôr do Sol: 19h00

Lua: idade de 14.4 dias e luminosidade de 100%.
Quarto Minguante: 7 noites (15 Out - 20:12)
Próxima Lua Nova: 15 noites (23 Out - 22:57)
Quarto Crescente: 23 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 6 Nov - 22:23

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2014 às 13:32)

*73mm* na EMA de Viseu (aeródromo) entre as 0h e as 12h. (Locais).

Nas estações amadoras, Campia, Vouzela vai com *92,7mm*!
Tondela 61mm, Aguiar da Beira 58,9mm.

Moimenta da Beira (EMA), vai com 63,7mm (período 0h-12h locais).


----------



## keipha (8 Out 2014 às 14:07)

Em Carregal do Sal chove torrencialmente. Água por todo o lado...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 14:20)

O Interior Centro deverá o local mais afectado durante a tarde de hoje, veremos se os modelos estão certo, devendo aliviar bastante no litoral centro e pro final da tarde ficar bastante mais agreste ali entre Viana do Castelo e Aveiro !

Agora vão ter um intenso periodo de acalmia ....


----------



## jotackosta (8 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Tempestuoso por aqui, intensidade do vento a aumentar cada vez mais. A chuva, desde madrugada que não pára e por vezes tem sido bastante forte. Muito escuro, a aproximarem-se mais umas valentes cargas de água.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 14:38)

Boas! 

Madrugada e manhã de constantes aguaceiros deixaram até ao momento *24.6mm *na estação da ESA-IPB, os aguaceiros continuam mas por vezes entre os aguaceiros o sol brilha momentaneamente.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2014 às 14:55)

(Gouveia)

por aqui a madrugada e manha marcada por aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes. o vento também vai soprando fraco. sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Boas...estava agendado,até a esta hora,ter pelo menos 10.0mm de ,a chuva faltou ao agendamento de hoje ,há bocado caiu o primeiro aguaceiro mais forte das ultimas 24h...e por aqui assim vai o tempo ,com 21.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 15:34)

A manhã e madrugada foi de chuva moderada a forte, pelas 13:25 ouviu-se um ribombar de um relâmpago ao longe, o vento tem soprado moderado. Pelo radar não se perspectiva de momento grande coisa para aqui, está a ir tudo na direção de Castelo Branco e Guarda

Chove fraco com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 15:51)




----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2014 às 15:52)

Por Bragança a noite foi farta em aguaceiros! O dia também se tem revelado frutífero! Neste momento já recolhi *24,4mm
*
A temperatura está bastante alta... variou entre os *15,9ºC* e os *18,0ºC*...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Out 2014 às 16:08)

Atenção à linha de instabilidade que está a entrar neste momento pela zona de Montalegre com ecos de precipitação muito intensa, a linha estende-se desde o Porto até Gijón (Astúrias).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Mais um aguaceiro dos rápidos...faz 3.0mm,muitas nuvens,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (8 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Céu muito nublado, escuro. Aguaceiros pontuais e fortes. Parece vir trovoada à noite, pelas nuvens que estão no horizonte.
Vento moderado, com rajadas.

Dados actuais (Chaves - 17:25)

T= 19ºC
Humidade 98%
Cobertura de nuvens: 97%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 100%
Precipitação (mm/última hora): 1.9
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 3.8
Precipitação do dia (mm) = 25.2

Visibilidade de 4 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= SO - 24 km/h (Rajada máxima 30.8 km/h às 16:18)
PA= 1006,1 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h34
Pôr do Sol: 19h00

Lua: idade de 14.6 dias e luminosidade de 100%.
Quarto Minguante: 7 noites (15 Outubro - 20:12)
Próxima Lua Nova: 15 noites (23 Out - 22:57)
Quarto Crescente: 23 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 6 Nov - 22:23

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 17:41)

Boas,parece vir alguma chuva de jeito,a sul muito escuro e já descarregar ...não tarda por aqui ,o vento aumentar,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Já chove e traz trovoada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 18:12)

A já anda aqui por cima...até a barraca abana .


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2014 às 18:14)

E pelo que vemos no radar e no mapa das descargas elétricas, é para continuar ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Chuva e vento com força .


----------



## panda (8 Out 2014 às 18:19)

*Temperatura actual 18.5ºC e 89%Hr
acumulada 20.5mm

Na Meteocovilhã já vai com 77.3mm - Torre 27.0mm - Belmonte 37.8mm -* *a 2h atras Cortes do Meio 17mm - Manteigas 21.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 18:56)

Continua a ...afinal o agendamento passou para a tarde com ,já foi resposta a que estava em falta ,vai com 12.0mm e continua .


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Boas,
tarde  com imensa chuva... a quantidade de precipitação já vai em 49 mm,
temperatura atual de 17,3ºC
vento de sul
pressão atmosférica de 1007 hpa
83% de HR
Temperatura máxima de 19ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 19:16)

Boa tarde/noite!

Aqui em Bragança a torneira fechou-se durante a tarde, apenas caíram uns curtos aguaceiros, no entanto o céu manteve-se muito nublado. A estação da ESA-IPB acumulou até ao momento *25.4mm*, concentrados na madrugada e manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Muita chuva e já com trovoada aqui por cima ,vai nos 17.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Chove como o caraças ,a rua parece um ribeiro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Não para ,já vai nos 30.0mm .


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Brutal mesmo, sem palavras! Do trabalho para casa, limpa vidros do carro sempre no máximo. Mesmo com guarda-chuva e sem vento, enfim.. tenho de mudar de roupa! 

comprei um "penico" graduado para medir, depois publico os mm de precipitação!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Brutal mesmo, sem palavras! Do trabalho para casa, limpa vidros do carro sempre no máximo. Mesmo com guarda-chuva e sem vento, enfim.. tenho de mudar de roupa!
> 
> comprei um "penico" graduado para medir, depois publico os mm de precipitação!


 Paulo H...por aqui das 19/20h foram 25.0mm,hoje vai nos 37.0mm e maior parte foi em 2h,muita chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Chuva moderada a forte, 18.4ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2014 às 20:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Paulo H...por aqui das 19/20h foram 25.0mm,hoje vai nos 37.0mm e maior parte foi em 2h,muita chuva.



Medi 34mm das 0h às 20h. Moro na zona sul (br valongo).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Boas,tudo calmo ,com abertas ...e foi uma boa rega .

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 21.7ºC e 39.0mm.


----------



## Congestus (8 Out 2014 às 21:42)

Bem, aqui por Belmonte caiu uma carga de água... 
O Rain rate chegou aos 185,8mm/h!!! Isto por volta das 19h25m.
Já caíram 59,7mm de precipitação desde a meia-noite,

Para já, estão 16.4ºC, humidade 96% céu nublado, com a pressão a aumentar ligeiramente (1010.72hPa). De momento não chove.

Amanhã deve ser mais do mesmo,


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2014 às 22:14)

(Gouveia)

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de aguaceiros, moderados, pontualmente fortes. o vento tem soprado fraco com algumas rajadas um pouco mais moderadas. actualmente está encoberto e não chove, sigo com 16.8ºC. de salientar a temperatura, durante a tarde esteve abafado. 

dados: 
17.8ºC mínima
22.3ºC máxima
pressão: 100.9


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Chuva forte, vento moderado.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 22:27)

Boas!

Depois de uma tarde relativamente calma a noite trouxe o regresso da chuva que continua a cair por vezes forte. A acumulação na estação da ESA-IPB vai nos *27.4mm*, será que ainda chega aos 30mm?


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 22:27)

20h UTC:

Montalegre - 13.3mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 22:28)

Chuva muito forte, vento moderado a forte, 18.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 22:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma tarde relativamente calma a noite trouxe o regresso da chuva que continua a cair por vezes forte. A acumulação na estação da ESA-IPB vai nos *27.4mm*, será que ainda chega aos 30mm?



Já cá estão os *30mm* na estação da ESA-IPB e continua a chover! Vamos ver até onde chega até à meia-noite, sera que chega aos 40mm?


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2014 às 22:41)

A rua parecia um riacho a água saltava fora das bermas, continua a chover forte, pena não ter trovoada.

17.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2014 às 00:03)

O dia acabou em Bragança com *30.2mm* na estação da ESA-IPB!


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 00:34)

22h UTC: 

Cabril - 12.6mm
Montalegre - 17.1mm
Viseu (cidade) - 12.4mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Bom o dia parece estar arrumado por estes cantos, sigo sem chuva, o vento amainou e estão 17.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2014 às 01:16)

Por Lamego neste momento não chove
o acumulado do dia foi de 51 mm ( Muito bom)
temperatura atual de 16,3ºC
vento de oeste
pressão atmosférica de 1009 hpa
82% de HR


----------



## FMike (9 Out 2014 às 01:25)

Por aqui cai novamente com alguma intensidade e com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2014 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Céu quase sem nuvens e 13,2ºC. Mínima de 11.5ºC.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (9 Out 2014 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Por cá (Chaves), céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas. Vento fraco e desde a madrugada que não chove.

Dados actuais (Chaves - 11h45):

T= 15ºC
Humidade 89%
Cobertura de nuvens: 25%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: <10 %
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.1

Visibilidade de 16 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 1

Vento= SO - 11 km/h (Rajada máxima 18.4 km/h às 05:35)
PA= 1011,6 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h35
Pôr do Sol: 18h58

Lua: idade de 15.3 dias e luminosidade de 98.5%.
Quarto Minguante: 6 noites (15 Outubro - 20:12)
Próxima Lua Nova: 14 noites (23 Out - 22:57)
Quarto Crescente: 22 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 28 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2014 às 12:35)

Boas! 

Dia de Sol e poucas nuvens no Nordeste, hoje é a vez de outros terem animação! 

A estação da ESA registou 1mm durante a noite.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Dia calmo por estas bandas. Vento nulo, céu continua cinzento. O temporal de ontem ainda chegou a fazer alguns estragos aos agricultores da zona de Moimenta da Beira e Sernancelhe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Boas ,esta noite por aqui,entre as 1.30/3.0h...ainda choveu bem,e pouco mais choveu até de manhã,o céu continua tal como de manhã ,nublado e sem sol,surpresas...só mais tarde ,com 19.5ºC e vai nos 13.0mm.


----------



## panda (9 Out 2014 às 18:14)

Boas
Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 16.9ºC*


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (9 Out 2014 às 18:42)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado. Ameaça de chuva, mas....zero até agora.
Parece que a animação vai ser para o Sul!

Dados actuais (Chaves - 18h40):

T= 20ºC
Humidade 62%
Cobertura de nuvens: 99%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: < 10%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.2
Precipitação total (mm/24h) = 9.0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = modeado: 3

Vento= NO - 11.3 km/h (Rajada máxima 14.8 km/h às 17:27)
PA= 1011,4 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h35
Pôr do Sol: 18h58

Lua: idade de 15.6 dias e luminosidade de 97.6%.
Quarto Minguante: 6 noites (15 Outubro - 20:12)
Próxima Lua Nova: 14 noites (23 Out - 22:57)
Quarto Crescente: 22 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 28 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Boas,por aqui o céu continua muito nublado ...tudo calmo,nada se mexe,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 20.2ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Out 2014 às 19:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ,esta noite por aqui,entre as 1.30/3.0h...ainda choveu bem,e pouco mais choveu até de manhã,o céu continua tal como de manhã ,nublado e sem sol,surpresas...só mais tarde ,com 19.5ºC e vai nos 13.0mm.


Acrescentar de que houve raios, trovões ou seja alguma trovoada pelas redondezas às horas que mencionas na passada madrugada.


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Out 2014 às 20:48)

Boas. Alguem me consegue informar na região centro se deram conta de trovoada depois das 20H de hoje?


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2014 às 22:15)

Dia com céu nublado
máxima de 18ºC
hoje não choveu
temperatura atual de 12ºC
83% de HR


----------



## panda (9 Out 2014 às 22:19)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Alguem me consegue informar na região centro se deram conta de trovoada depois das 20H de hoje?


Pedro eu não dei conta de trovoada


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:23)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Alguem me consegue informar na região centro se deram conta de trovoada depois das 20H de hoje?


Nada por aqui a não ser durante a noite passada. E de resto também penso que ninguém reportou. O registo de DEA's do IPMA, além das que registou durante a noite passada nada mais apresenta para a região centro, e mesmo para o resto do país só mostra algumas descargas no Alentejo, perto da fronteira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Começou a chover agora,mas será de pouca duração,uma nuvem solta que está a passar,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Out 2014 às 22:27)

E la vai arrefecendo 
*Temperatura actual 14.2ºC e 53%Hr. Estou a achar pouca humidade *


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Out 2014 às 22:52)

panda disse:


> Pedro eu não dei conta de trovoada


Eu tambem não. Apenas fiz pergunta porque minha estação apareceu trovoada a 61km de distancia. Estranho. Alguma interferencia pois ainda não percebi muito bem qual o funcionamento do sensor. Não sei o que ele detecta


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Out 2014 às 23:11)

panda disse:


> E la vai arrefecendo
> *Temperatura actual 14.2ºC e 53%Hr. Estou a achar pouca humidade *


Por aqui vou com 13.8 ºC e 88% Hr


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Boas

Bem por circunstancias profissionais, mudei-me para Gouveia, Que passa a ser a minha estação oficial e de onde reportarei. portanto todos os relatos serão feitos a parir daqui. e Santa Comba Dão passará a ser ao fim de semana aleatórios estando devidamente identificados como tem sido. Obrigado.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hoje por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, começando a ficar muito nublado ao meio da tarde. não houve vento por aqui.  sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2014 às 08:10)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco....esta noite mais um chuvinha,chegou aos 7.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2014 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Também nevoeiro pelas terras baixas do nordeste! A mínima foi de *7,7ºC* (já deu para embaciar os vidros!!!)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2014 às 11:28)

Boas,já houve bons momentos de sol,agora nuvens baixas e ainda nevoeiro nos vales,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2014 às 12:38)

Sol e nuvens,sol quente,com 19.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2014 às 13:55)

Sol e nuvens...hoje é para enxugar ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (10 Out 2014 às 16:24)

Boas
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 19.5ºC e 33%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2014 às 18:00)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona,tarde de muito sol,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 20.8ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Boas! 

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 16.7 na estação da ESA-IPB.

Esteve um agradável dia de Outono!


----------



## panda (10 Out 2014 às 23:38)

*Temperatura actual 13.4ºC e 49%Hr
Máxima de hoje 21.2ºC
*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2014 às 00:59)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado. Nao houve vento.  Atualente sigo com 12.4 graus.

Extremos:
11.5 minima
20.6 maxima


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2014 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

Céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas e 9,2ºC. Mínima de 8,0ºC, a mais baixa deste Outubro,


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2014 às 09:50)

Bom dia!

Manhã mais fresca que as anteriores em Bragança, céu com algumas nuvens altas.

  A estação da ESA-IPB marca ainda 9.2ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2014 às 10:39)

Bons dias
Céu a ficar nublado
*Temperatura actual 13.5ºC e 68%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 9.1ºC. F**oi a mais baixa desde Outubro*
*P 1014hpa*


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2014 às 11:55)

13.8ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Out 2014 às 12:14)

Boas. Por aqui a minima esta noite ja foi de 7,7ºC. Não tarda começam as geadas de deixar tudo branquinho


----------



## bigfire (11 Out 2014 às 13:13)

Boas
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, a manhã foi bastante agradável com uma ligeira brisa, a temperatura é de 19ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2014 às 13:57)

Continuação de céu nublado e por vezes o sol a espreitar 
Temperatura actual *17.2ºC e 53%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 14:51)

Boas,por aqui...vai chegando nuvens negras de sul ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2014 às 15:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por aqui...vai chegando nuvens negras de sul ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco.


 Amigo Albimeteo.
Quais são os valores da pressão atmosférica, temperatura e humidade regista na sua estação?
Aqui em Vila Velha a pressão está a cair (1010), a temperatura a baixar (21,5) e a humidade relativa a subir.
Cumprimentos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 16:56)

Boas,já algum tempo que vai pingando,agora já fechou o céu,agora já chove bem,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 17:28)

JCARL disse:


> Amigo Albimeteo.
> Quais são os valores da pressão atmosférica, temperatura e humidade regista na sua estação?
> Aqui em Vila Velha a pressão está a cair (1010), a temperatura a baixar (21,5) e a humidade relativa a subir.
> Cumprimentos


Boas, a pressão está descer bem,deve estar por ai correto,vai nos 1005.7hpa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2014 às 17:54)

Vai pingando, 19ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2014 às 18:32)

E chove bem. acumulados *11.2mm
Temperatura actual 13.9ºC
P 1007hpa*


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Como dizem meus pais caiu agora uma pancada de agua 
Por aqui o acumulado foi tambem de 11.2mm e temperatura 13,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 19:18)

Boas,continua pingando...ainda não deu para acumular,com céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (11 Out 2014 às 19:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas, a pressão está descer bem,deve estar por ai correto,vai nos *1000.7hpa*.


Desculpa o reparo mas verificando os dados online da tua estação constata-se *1005.7Hpa*. Este era o valor que quererias descrever certamente


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Boas!

O inicio da noite a trouxe precipitação até Bragança, neste momento chove bem! 

Para já 1.8mm acumulados mas a subir na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2014 às 20:39)

Mas que chuvada! 

Em poucos minutos o acumulado saltou para *5.3mm* e continua a chover bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 21:17)

rubenpires disse:


> Desculpa o reparo mas verificando os dados online da tua estação constata-se *1005.7Hpa*. Este era o valor que quererias descrever certamente


 Obrigado ,já foi corrigido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Agora chove bem com 1.0mm do dia,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (11 Out 2014 às 21:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Agora chove bem com 1.0mm do dia,com 14.7ºC.


E vem ai uma boa rega


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2014 às 21:49)

Até ao momento *9.9mm* na estação da ESA, ainda chove por aqui mas com muito menos intensidade do que quando escrevi o meu ultimo post.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Continua  certinha,com 13.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2014 às 23:18)

*Temperatura actual 13.6ºC
Chuva acumulada 12.2mm
P 1005hpa

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 18.3ºC
*


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Chuva e algum vento
temperatura atual de 12,6ºC
máxima de 18ºC
mínima de 10ºC
81% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2014 às 23:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, começando a chover ao meio da tarde. mas ainda não choveu grande coisa. o vento sopra ocasionalmente fraco. sigo com 13.9ºC 

extremos:

11..7ºC mínima
19.6ºC maxima


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2014 às 11:15)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10.5°C.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2014 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 14,0ºC por agora. Mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2014 às 13:19)

Boas ...alguma chuva e muito vento de SW...está apertar a ,vai nos 5.0mm e com tendência para subir...um dia mesmo de outono ,já a marcar um dia fresco ,com 14.9ºC.

O acumulado de ontem ficou nos 5.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2014 às 14:06)

Boas!

Aguaceiros aqui por Bragança, desde a meia-noite a estação da ESA-IPB já acumulou uns simpáticos 13.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2014 às 14:28)

por aqui a madrugada e manha foram de aguaceiros, com o vento temporariamente fraco. sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Aqui ainda não se passou nada de especial tirando uns aguaceiros curtos e a fugir agora ao início da tarde

E pelo radar não espero nada de especial também, está a passar tudo a sul e sudeste daqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2014 às 16:08)

Os aguaceiros voltaram em força...parece quase de noite ,a trovoada já fez ouvir ao longe ,com 15.6ºC e vento de SW,de  7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2014 às 16:53)

Boas!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro intenso em Bragança, o acumulado sob para *15.7mm* na estação da ESA.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Out 2014 às 17:06)

Sol por aqui, a instabilidade a passar a Sul, na Serra da Estrela deve chover bem, vejo diversas colunas de chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2014 às 17:24)

O vento continua forte,os aguaceiros são moderados,não se pode sair há rua com esta ventania ,com 15.5ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (12 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Na Covilhã chove de forma intensa. Acumulado de hoje (ja depois da hora do almoço) 33,5mm


----------



## jonyyy (12 Out 2014 às 18:21)

Boas
Dia de muito  nevoeiro, chuva e vento por estas bandas.
Neste momento, o vento parece ter amainado um pouco mas mantém-se a chuva constante e o nevoeiro. Temperaturas de hoje (segundo o IPMA) entre os 7ºC e os 9ºC, neste momento 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,já parou de chover,já abriu ,o vento já rodou para WNW,bela manhã e tarde de chuva e vento ,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 16.0ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## FMike (12 Out 2014 às 19:56)

Bom domingo

Depois de um dia de "invernia", em que até a constipação me fez companhia, há uns minutos atrás esta era a paisagem a NE:





10 min depois:


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2014 às 20:24)

Boas noites, dia bem chuvoso pela Cova da Beira, e então durante a tarde caiu bem intensamente e fez com que as estradas parecessem "ribeiras".
Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco e praticamente não se sente vento.

Deixo umas fotos do final da tarde quando a chuva fez um intervalo


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2014 às 20:31)

boas
por aqui a tarde foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas praticamente não choveu durante a tarde. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 
actualmente cai um aguaceiro sem vento e com 14.2ºC 

extremos: 
13.0ºC mínima
16.3ºC máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2014 às 21:05)

fiz um pulvímetro caseiro, claro que não é infalível, é só meramente para ter uma ideia da quantidade de agua que caiu, hoje foram apenas 0.5mm


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2014 às 22:41)

Boas!

Hoje o dia foi marcado por diversos aguaceiros, alguns deles fortes que deixaram um acumulado de *16.8mm* na estação da ESA.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros
acumulado de 10 mm
temperatura máxima de 16,5ºC

82% de HR
temperatura atual de 12,6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 01:30)

Começa a pingar, 14.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 01:48)

Chove bem, 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 02:07)

Chuva moderada a forte, 14.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 03:54)

FMike disse:


> Bom domingo
> 
> Depois de um dia de "invernia", em que até a constipação me fez companhia, há uns minutos atrás esta era a paisagem a NE:
> 
> ...





Norther disse:


> Boas noites, dia bem chuvoso pela Cova da Beira, e então durante a tarde caiu bem intensamente e fez com que as estradas parecessem "ribeiras".
> Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco e praticamente não se sente vento.
> 
> Deixo umas fotos do final da tarde quando a chuva fez um intervalo



 que maravilha de visões captadas nestas fotos! Parabéns aos fotógrafos!


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 11:43)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto em Bragança mas sem precipitação para já, estação da ESA regista 13.2ºC mas sem precipitação acumulada, a estação do Z13 marca 13.6ºC e acumulou 1.3mm desde a meia-noite.

Vem lá chuvinha da boa para a tarde!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 11:43)

Boas,por aqui ainda não passou do muito nublado ,chuva ...só mais logo ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 13:31)

Tem chovido bem mais ou menos a partir das 12h. O vento é fraco e estão 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Boas ...já chegou ,desde as 13h,em forma de aguaceiros ,com 15.0ºC e vento de sul,de vai nos 3.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2014 às 14:47)

Boa tarde! Ceu muito nublado; chuva fraca a pouco; neste momento nao chove; vento moderado! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio para a época em Bragança temos apenas 12.8ºC na estação da ESA, já tivemos um aguaceiro que deixou 0.5mm de acumulação, a precipitação prevista para hoje não deve ser muita aqui para o Interior, mas talvez ainda possa render uns 15/20mm.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 15:51)

Podemos ter os primeiros flocos de neve na Estrela, mesmo lá no alto? Esta frente parece fazer baixar as temperaturas de forma assinalável e ainda haverá alguns aguaceiros posteriormente. As temperaturas têm andado entre os 6 e os 8ºC nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 16:06)

Vai chovendo fraco em Bragança, 0.5mm na estação da ESA até ao momento, de realçar também a diminuição da temperatura na mesma estação, que desde que chegou a precipitação tem vindo a cair, neste, momento estão 12.3ºC. 
*
EDIT 16:09:* a temperatura deu mais trabalhão para os 11.8ºC


----------



## jotackosta (13 Out 2014 às 16:24)

Chove com intensidade neste momento! E frio, 11ºC.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Chove bem! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 16:49)

Chove desde o início da tarde de forma moderada a forte, o vento continua fraco. A temperatura caiu aos 13.7ºC, será que ainda vai trovejar hoje? Receio que só quem vive no sul e parte do centro poderá ver alguma coisa de interessante.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2014 às 16:55)

Dia de chuva
acumulado de 5 mm
temperatura atual de 10,4ºC
vento de SE
90% de HR


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 17:00)

Chuva moderada e persistente por Mangualde segundo confirmação de familiares...


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 17:23)

Aqui continua tudo bem tapadinho com chuviscos. 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Boas ,chove bem...já lá vão uns trinta minutos ,sem vento e a cair direita ,com 14.1ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2014 às 17:50)

Depois de 2/3horas de vento quase nulo, agora vento forte; abrandou a chuva e uma pequena aberta apareceu!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonyyy (13 Out 2014 às 17:54)

Boas
Por estas bandas o dia começou muito nublado, mas sem chuva, a partir das 13h00 chegou a chuva, o vento forte e o nevoeiro que se mantém. A temperatura foi descendo, e se de manha chegou perto do 9Cº, agora está-se pelos 6.5Cº(IPMA) mesmo estando já no Outono, ainda é um pouco fresco demais para um 13 de outubro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 18:11)

Os aguaceiros voltaram e o vento moderado de S,de 19.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Sopra uma ligeira brisa, tudo calmo; nao chove; muito nublado!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 19:00)

Boas,já parou de chover e abertas a poente...ainda apareceu o sol ,para hoje deve chegar,amanhã há mais ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco de S.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 15.8ºC e 20.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 19:03)

Boas!

Por aqui tem chovido fraco toda a tarde,o acumulado é de 7.1mm e apenas 9.9ºC na estação da ESA, continua a chover, mas já não deve chover durante muito mais tempo.


----------



## FMike (13 Out 2014 às 19:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,já parou de chover e abertas a poente...ainda apareceu o sol ,para hoje deve chegar,amanhã há mais ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco de S.
> 
> Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 15.8ºC e 20.0mm.



20 mm! bela rega!


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 20:36)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui tem chovido fraco toda a tarde,o acumulado é de 7.1mm e apenas 9.9ºC na estação da ESA, continua a chover, mas já não deve chover durante muito mais tempo.



Afinal ainda não parou de chover, fui enganado pelo RainAlarm 

Acumulados em Bragança até ao momento:
ESA-IPB: *8.9mm*
Z13: *7.4mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 21:11)

Aguaceiro forte, 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Boas,tudo calmo ,com 13.4ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Granizo agora, 12ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2014 às 21:24)

Temperatura atual de 8,9ºC
A máxima foi de 12ºC
Esteve um dia frio
acumulado de chuva, 9 mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Continua o granizo e a chuva forte, 11ºC. Onde está a trovoada??


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 21:38)

Chove normalmente agora, a temperatura caiu aos 10.8ºC.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (13 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chove normalmente agora, a temperatura caiu aos 10.8ºC.




sim choveu... mas não vi o granizo! Trovado está a sul!


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2014 às 21:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, ainda com algum sol mas pouco no inicio da manha. o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a manha parando assim que começou a chover. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento céu nublado e sigo com 11.5ºC

extremos: 

12.1ºC mínima
14.8ºC máxima
e cerca de 23 mm de chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2014 às 21:55)

carlosgodinhof disse:


> sim choveu... mas não vi o granizo! Trovado está a sul!



É natural que não tenha visto granizo, pois a célula que aí está não é a mesma que aqui está a passar. O granizo que aqui caiu era relativamente pequeno, algum ainda era semelhante ao tamanho de uma ervilha, mas muito pouco.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2014 às 22:16)

Depois de +/- 4horas sem chover comecou a cair novamente; vento nulo!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2014 às 22:37)

cai uma carga de agua neste momento, com algum vento fraco. sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## FMike (13 Out 2014 às 23:41)

A chuva deu tréguas. Entre as brumas espreitam as estrelas!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Out 2014 às 00:00)

Futebol transformado em polo aquático. Ontem, domingo, foi assim no Fundão-Belmonte! 
Entretanto, a estação _Meteocovilha_ já leva mais de 200 mm acumulados este mês...


----------



## panda (14 Out 2014 às 00:15)

Boas
*Temperatura actual 11.4ºC e 93%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Temperatura atual de 8,8ºC
vento de norte
88% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2014 às 01:02)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2014 às 01:19)

Períodos de chuva moderada e vento fraco de Oeste.

(De momento retirei o transmissor de temperatura do exterior devido à direção Oeste do vento, desta forma evito que o sensor apanhe uma molha)


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2014 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 7,9ºC. Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Out 2014 às 10:46)

Bons dias 
Nevoeiro ja se dissipou. Céu nublado e alguns claros 
*Temperatura actual 10.6ºC e 97%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2014 às 13:00)

Boas,o nevoeiro durou até ao meio da manhã...pela zona sul,pela manhã estava fresco,agora sol e nuvens,o sol quando aparece é quentinho,com 17.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (14 Out 2014 às 13:41)

Sol e nuvens, vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 15.7ºC e 82%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2014 às 14:21)

Boas...tudo calmo,sol e nuvens,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2014 às 17:53)

Dia nublado, pouca chuva, apenas de madrugada
algum sol
amanhã espera-se agravamento
temperatura atual de 14ºC
Máxima de 15ºC
vento de SO
76% de HR


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2014 às 18:08)

Boa tarde!

Dia sem precipitação em Bragança e com nebulosidade variável, os extremos foram bem outonais na estação da ESA:

Máxima: *14.7ºC*
Mínima:* 5.9ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (14 Out 2014 às 18:49)

Boas! Dia de céu muito nublado com um pequeno chuvisco ao inicio da tarde. De momento *13.4ºC *com a nebulosidade a diminuir. 

O fim de tarde tem sido assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Boas,céu pouco nublado....tudo calmo ,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2014 às 19:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi calmo, a manha foi fria com o céu nublado com boas abertas durante a manha. 
já de tarde foi encobrindo mas ainda não choveu, apenas durante a madrugada. 

actualmente céu muito nublado, sem vento e com 13.3ºC

extremos:

8.5ºC mínima
16.6ºC máxima


----------



## panda (14 Out 2014 às 22:22)

A temperatura tem estado a subir 
*Temperatura actual 14ºC e 87%Hr

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.7ºC*


----------



## keipha (15 Out 2014 às 08:33)

A chuva marca presença bem forte esta manhã.  Algum vento fraco a moderado à mistura


----------



## Z13 (15 Out 2014 às 10:53)

Dia bem regado aqui por Bragança, com *16mm* já recolhidos até agora! 

*12,3ºC *actuais, depois de uma mínima de 11,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Boas!

Continua a chover em Bragança, aliás a chuva tem sido uma constante nesta madrugada e manhã a estação da ESA acumulou 15.7mm até ao momento.


----------



## panda (15 Out 2014 às 12:19)

Boas
Chuva certinha por aqui e vento nulo. Acumulados *16.5mm
Temperatura actual 14.5ºC e 99%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2014 às 12:42)

Dia de chuva
temperatura atual de 17,7ºC
vento de oeste
90% de HR
Acumulado de 14 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2014 às 12:56)

Boas ...dia de outono,tudo tapadinho ,desde madrugada que chove...mas sempre fraca e por vezes moderada,a temperatura a subir lentamente,vento de SWW,com 19.1ºC e 6.0mm de .


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 13:40)

Continua a chuva em Bragança, sem nunca ser forte mas sempre constante, cai certinha! 

Acumulados:
*Z13: *17.8mm
*ESA:* 17.5mm


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Muita chuva novamente nas zonas montanhosas do distrito de Viseu.

Campia e Vouzela seguem com *59* e *51mm *respectivamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2014 às 14:26)

Boas,por aqui já abriu ,mas continua nublado,com 20,1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Já abriu mais...muito sol,o ar é quente lá fora,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## Dematos (15 Out 2014 às 15:31)

Boas,

muito nublado, com tendencia para abrir; durante a manha chuva moderada durante 1h/meia hora e 1pequeno aguaceiro ao meio dia; vento nulo!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2014 às 15:58)

Aqui a manhã foi de chuva moderada a forte com vento moderado de Sul. Para já vai chuviscando e continuam as rajadas moderadas de vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2014 às 16:13)

Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Z13 (15 Out 2014 às 16:25)

*22mm e 15,9ºC...

*


----------



## panda (15 Out 2014 às 18:34)

Céu nublado e algo ventoso. A temperatura tem estado a subir ao longo do dia 
*Temperatura actual 18ºC e 94%Hr
acumulada 19.2mm
*


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 18:45)

E continua a chover em Bragança! Por vezes tem umas breves pausas mas recomeça a chover poucos minutos depois, a intensidade da chuva não tem sido muito elevada mas dada a sua persistência dá origem a acumulados simpáticos. 

A estação da ESA tem até ao momento *25.7mm *e marca 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Boas,alguns pingos pela tarde,céu muito nublado,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 21.3ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Alguém me sabe dizer como se tem portado o Fervença na zona do lameiro do IPB?
Talvez a chuva ainda não seja suficiente e os solos ainda não estão saturados, mas é sempre "engraçado" ver o aspecto com que fica quando chove mais.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 19:57)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer como se tem portado o Fervença na zona do lameiro do IPB?
> Talvez a chuva ainda não seja suficiente e os solos ainda não estão saturados, mas é sempre "engraçado" ver o aspecto com que fica quando chove mais.



Hoje ainda não fui para aqueles lados não sei como está, já deve ir bem composto, mas duvido que já tenha alagado o lameiro, apesar da precipitação aqui estar a ser muito persistente não tem sido muito intensa, os acumulados aqui rondam os 30mm no dia de hoje. Se amanha tivermos mais 30mm já deve dar para o Fervença sair das margens. 

Por agora continua a chover aqui, chove quase sem interrupções mais ou menos desde as 2/3h da manhã.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2014 às 20:29)

Boa noite
tarde continua de chuva
acumulado de 30 mm
temperatura máxima de 19ºC
Atual de 17,3ºC


----------



## keipha (15 Out 2014 às 21:14)

Dia de muita chuva. Algum vento fraco a moderado. Acumulei até agora 88mm. Bela rega


----------



## Dematos (15 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Comecou a cair certinha acerca de meia hora!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Voltou a chuva fraca,com vento de WSW,com 19.2ºC e subiu para os 8.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2014 às 22:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com vento moderado durante a madrugada enfraquecendo ao longo do dia.
choveu de forma intermitente. esteve até abafado devido a humidade alta.

actualmente céu encoberto mas não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 16.3ºC

extremos:
12.7ºC mínima
17.5ºC máxima
32 mm chuva


----------



## panda (15 Out 2014 às 22:46)

*De momento chuviscos e vento fraco a moderado de W
Temperatura actual 17.5ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 23.7mm

Dados de hoje 13ºC / 18.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2014 às 23:33)

Chuva forte, vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## keipha (15 Out 2014 às 23:53)

E vou acabar o dia a passar os 100mm de chuva desde as 00:00. Muito boa rega. Rajada maxima de 24,4 kmh com vento  S/SW.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2014 às 00:03)

A estação da ESA fechou o dia com *32.8mm*, bem bom! 

De momento não chove aqui em Bragança e sopra uma leve brisa.


----------



## keipha (16 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Chuva bastante forte acompanhada  de vento moderado neste momento


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2014 às 00:30)

Acumulado do dia de ontem, 63 mm (Muito bom!)
Temperatura atual de 17,5ºC


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2014 às 00:47)

Mais um dia com mais de 50 mm por aqui. Este ano já são muitos, ainda na semana passada houve um de 86mm.
E a estação Viseu-aeródromo já vai com mais de 1500mm este ano, pelo segundo ano consecutivo , depois do seco 2012.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 04:27)

keipha disse:


> Dia de muita chuva. Algum vento fraco a moderado. Acumulei até agora 88mm. Bela rega





keipha disse:


> E vou acabar o dia a passar os 100mm de chuva desde as 00:00. Muito boa rega. Rajada maxima de 24,4 kmh com vento  S/SW.



 Esse valor é extraordinário! É confirmado por outras estações? Penso que não era esperado tanto para aí.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 05:03)

StormRic disse:


> Esse valor é extraordinário! É confirmado por outras estações? Penso que não era esperado tanto para aí.


A região do Caramulo pela sua localização mais perto do litoral e devido ao seu relevo é dos locais com melhores acumulados, superando muitas vez o próprio NO Português...conheço bem a região...


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2014 às 05:44)

Continua a chover bem e certinho.

Campia, Vouzela parece ser uma das capitais do distrito no que à precipitação diz respeito, no extremo oposto deve estar uma aldeia entre Penedono e Pesqueira com provavelmente 1/4 da precipitação das zonas mais altas da Gralheira/Caramulo

Já vai com mais de 22 mm hoje, depois dos quase 100 de ontem.
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...D=IVISEUVO4#history/s20131014/e20141015/myear
2250mm este ano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2014 às 12:37)

Boas,nada se chuva,só céu muito nublado e vento moderadado de SW,com 21.0ºC

Ontem de chegou aos 9.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2014 às 12:58)

Boas!

Madrugada com muita chuva aqui por Bragança mas ao contrario do que esperava durante a manhã pouco choveu, veremos o que nos vai calhar em sorte para a tarde.

Acumulados hoje:
Z13: 23.1mm
ESA: 19.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2014 às 14:29)

Boas,o vento continua moderado,muitas nuvens e mais abertas,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## keipha (16 Out 2014 às 15:36)

O dia vai com vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Está abafado e agora caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte. Deu para molhar


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2014 às 16:04)

Boas!

Esperava um dia mais animado por aqui, quase não choveu depois da madrugada e vento é praticamente nulo.

Por agora 19.7ºC na estação da ESA e céu muito nublado, por vezes com abertas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2014 às 17:40)

Para já o dia (manhã e esta tarde) resumiu-se a céu muito nublado e períodos de abertas, tendo caído um aguaceiro moderado a forte no período da tarde como referiu o colega Keipha. São ainda  visíveis alguns cumulus congestus a norte.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2014 às 19:15)

Boas!

Hoje, tirando a madrugada, tem sido um grande flop aqui pelo Interior Norte, o sistema frontal estacionou no eixo Minho/Galiza e não avançou para o Interior. O dia por aqui foi marcado pela nebulosidade constante mas quase sem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2014 às 19:16)

Boas,o céu por aqui já limpou,algum vento WSW,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 22.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2014 às 21:32)

Dia nublado e com menos chuva do que ontem
apenas 10 mm
temperatura máxima de 20ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 16,6ºC
vento de Oeste
84% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Vai chuviscando agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Out 2014 às 22:47)

boas

por aqui a madrugada marcada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes. durante o dia não choveu, tendo o céu ficando nublado. esteve até quente., em relação aos dias anteriores. o vento esteve moderado durante todo o dia. 
actualmente céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 16.8ºC 

extremos: 
15.7ºC mínima
20.7ºC máxima
12mm chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2014 às 11:53)

Boas ...por aqui já quer dar mostras,do que vêm por ai,muito sol e vai aquecer  como o caraças ,lá fora nuvens e sol e anda quente,com 20.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2014 às 14:06)

Boas,céu mais nublado e sem sol já algum tempo,com 20.7ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2014 às 16:43)

Mais sol que nuvens,com 22.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Chuviscos e muitas nuvens em Lamego
Até um arco iris surgiu no céu
temperatura atual de 19ºC
vento de Oeste
73% de HR


----------



## panda (17 Out 2014 às 18:53)

Boas
Hoje o dia esta a ser de céu nublado
*Temperatura actual 18.9ºC e 81%Hr
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Boas...tudo calmo ,nada se mexe,com céu limpo e está nos 19.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2014 às 23:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, as nuvens que se viam estavam todas a oeste e na serra. esteve ate quente.
o vento soprou moderado durante todo o dia. 

atualmente o vento moderado continua, céu praticamente limpo apesar do vento sigo com a temperatura alta nos 19.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2014 às 10:36)

Bons dias .

Está prometido para os próximos dias muito sol....hoje já está presente,e com muita força ,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Out 2014 às 10:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Está prometido para os próximos dias muito sol....hoje já está presente,e com muita força ,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


Por aqui esta muito nublado e a chuviscar


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2014 às 12:04)

15.9°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2014 às 14:38)

Muitas nuvens em Lamego
Temperatura atual de 20,2ºC
Vento de Sul
pressão atmosférica de 1015 hpa
68% de HR
De noite ainda chuviscou, de manhã as estradas estavam molhadas


----------



## jotackosta (18 Out 2014 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!
Tarde cinzenta por aqui, sem chuva e com a temperatura nos *19,9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2014 às 15:45)

Boas ...hora com sol ,hora muito nublado...equipado novamente para o verão ,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (18 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens e a pouco chuviscou 
Temperatura actual *20.8ºC e 74%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Boas,tarde já sem nuvens e continua...nada se mexe ,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2014 às 22:37)

Alguns chuviscos de tarde, mas apenas rendeu 1 mm
a partir de amanhã sol e sol
Dados de hoje:
Máxima de 21ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Temperatura atual de 14,9ºC


----------



## panda (18 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Temperatura actual *18.5ºC e 83%Hr

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 21.9ºC*


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Manhã com nevoeiro nos vales e uma mínima de 12,1ºC.






Já se começam a ver alguns sinais do Outono.





Por agora 17,6ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2014 às 13:00)

Boas...andei toda a manhã no exterior,posso dizer que o gajo lá de cima esta endiabrado ,isto cá em baixo está já do pior...já não tenho paciência para o aturar mais este ano ,ao fresco por casa ,com 24.5ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Boas
Madrugada com nevoeiro, que logo se dissipou dando lugar ao sol e algumas nuvens altas
Vento fraco S
*Temperatura actual 22.5ºC e 60%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2014 às 14:55)

Boas ...lá fora 26.5ºC  .


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã com nevoeiro nos vales e uma mínima de 12,1ºC.
> 
> ...



É off-topic mas não posso deixar de dizer: que maravilha de fotos!


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Boas!

Dia ameno de Sol aqui pelo Nordeste, apenas algumas nuvens altas no céu.

Aqui o Nordeste é dos sítios do País onde se nota mais a passagem das estações na paisagem, o Outono já vai marcando a paisagem por aqui, belas fotos Dan!  

Deixo aqui uma foto da mesma árvore, um carvalho americano (_Quercus rubra_) no dia 9 de Outubro e outra foto de Hoje, em apenas 10 dias nota-se bem a diferença, daqui a 10 dias tiro outra foto para a comparação.


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2014 às 18:11)

19.3°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 23.4°C.


----------



## panda (19 Out 2014 às 18:38)

*Temperatura actual 22.8ºC e 53%Hr

Dados de hoje **13.9ºC **/ *25.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Boas,este já passou...amanhã há mais aquecimento,tudo calmo,nada se mexe,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 27.0ºC .


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Serra da estrela no fim de tarde
















Serra do caramulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2014 às 21:29)

Boas,vento fraco,com 21.6ºC...parece verão .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2014 às 21:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e bastante quentinho. não houve vento durante o dia. 
actualmente não há vento e sigo sigo com uns agradáveis 20.2ºC 

extremos: 
14.1ºC mínima
25.1ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2014 às 23:41)

Lamego amamnheceu com céu encoberto
durante a manhã ficou limpo 
dados de hoje:
Máxima de 25ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 15,5ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1021 hpa
81% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2014 às 12:14)

Boas ,hoje o sol está com cara de meio doentio ,parte da manhã ainda se safou quanto ao ,agora já se sente em força ,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (20 Out 2014 às 13:59)

Boas
Céu limpo e algo búzio a sul 
Temperatura *26.8ºC e 48%Hr*


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2014 às 14:06)

Está a aquecer... 22.5°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2014 às 15:30)

Boas...sol e o ar bem ,com 26.8ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Boas,tarde calma e ,com 23.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 27.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2014 às 21:05)

Boas,o vento já apareceu mas fraco,fez subir ligeiramente a temperatura,novamente a descer,com 20.8ºC....parece noite de verão .


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2014 às 21:06)

Boas!

Hoje aqui por Bragança tivemos um agradável e ameno dia de Sol, não pareceu um dia de meados de Outubro, a estação da ESA registou 26.3ºC de máxima.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 21:42)

keipha disse:


> Serra da estrela no fim de tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 bonitas fotos! Podes localizar-me qual é o cabeço que se vê na última foto?


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 21:44)

panda disse:


> Boas
> Céu limpo e algo búzio a sul
> Temperatura *26.8ºC e 48%Hr*



 "búzio"?


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2014 às 21:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e um pouco quente, apesar de estar um pouco esbranquiçado. não houve vento. 
actualmente tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 19.8ºC

extremos: 

16.0ºC mínima
26.1ºC máxima


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> bonitas fotos! Podes localizar-me qual é o cabeço que se vê na última foto?


É o cabeço da neve na serra do caramulo. É onde estão as antenas de rádio e transmissão de dados.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:17)

keipha disse:


> É o cabeço da neve na serra do caramulo. É onde estão as antenas de rádio e transmissão de dados.



off-topic: pois é! a última vez que lá fui tinha menos antenas (há muuitos anos), que saudades de subir ao Caramulinho


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2014 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: pois é! a última vez que lá fui tinha menos antenas (há muuitos anos), que saudades de subir ao Caramulinho


Agora é uma boa altura. Ontem estava espectacular na serra. Estive no cabeço da neve e aparte do vento manhoso de sul estava uma temperatura espectacular


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2014 às 01:10)

Céu azul e algum calor
temperatura máxima de 27ºC
mínima de 14ºC
atual de 14,7 ºC
82% de HR


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Céu quase sem nuvens e 11,9ºC. Mínima de 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 12:53)

Boas,mais um dia de sol e ambiente doentio ,este sol doentio...ontem já me pregou uma partida,constipação em cima ,hoje de manhã já levei mais uma dose dele ,até faz andar um gajo zonzo ,na previsão dão 30.0ºC ...hoje vai ficar por perto ,dia mais quente da semana ,vai nos 28.0ºC .


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Algum calor aqui pelo Nordeste, muito se considerarmos a altura do ano em que estamos. Estão 25.4ºC na estação da ESA. 

Céu limpo apesar de se notar  alguma poeira no ar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 15:13)

Boas ...hora cá está o figurino em andamento ,esta não esperava eu ...tantos dias ainda ,lá fora,com 29.4ºC e nada se mexe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 16:57)

Boas ...tarde quente e ainda com muito sol e meio passado ,a máxima ficou-se pelas bordas dos 30.0ºC...que forno ,com 28.7ºC e nada se mexe,só se ouvem os passarinhos .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 18:35)

Boas,o sol já se foi,agora é sempre a descer até o vento aparecer...ambiente na rua mais calmo ,com 24.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 29.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Sem vento,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Out 2014 às 19:44)

Boas 
*Temperatura actual 21.3ºC e 63%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2014 às 21:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, praticamente sem vento. 
actualmente está limpo, sem vento e sigo com 20.0ºC

extremos: 

15.3ºC mínima
26.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2014 às 21:58)

Ainda sem vento,com 21.1ºC...parece verão.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2014 às 22:02)

Boa noite
Dia de algum calor e céu limpo
Temperatura máxima de 27,5ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 18,8ºC
46% de HR
parece verão mas em  novembro e dezembro vamos queixar do frio


----------



## panda (21 Out 2014 às 23:51)

*Temperatura actual 18.2ºC e 64%Hr
P 1031hpa*
Tudo calmo , já na estação do Meteocovilhã faz vento e a temperatura esta nos 24.1ºC. Já hoje a mínima do Meteocovilhã foi 20ºC e na minha estação foi 13.9ºC  grande diferença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2014 às 12:24)

Boas ,mais um dia com ar de doentio ,mal se consegue respirar na rua,é só poeira ,todo entupido como em ando...constipação forte  ,ainda pior ,hoje na previsão é de 28.0ºC,hoje vai ser ultrapassada ,vai nos 27.9ºC .


----------



## panda (22 Out 2014 às 13:31)

Boas 
Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temperatura *26.3ºC *e *54%Hr
P 1030 hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Boas ,os 28.0ºC na previsão...afinal já passou dos 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2014 às 18:39)

Tarde bem quente  e sufocante...ambiente bem melhor na rua ,hoje com vento de N a temperatura vai demorar a descer,com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 30.7ºC .


----------



## panda (22 Out 2014 às 21:13)

Hoje a temperatura actual esta mais elevada de que ontem, devido o vento fraco que faz
*Temperatura nos 20.6ºC e 49%Hr

Dados de hoje **14.6ºC **/ *28.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Mais um dia com algum calor
Temperatura máxima de 28ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 17ºC
70% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Boas,vento de N...com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2014 às 22:07)

boas

dia quentinho de céu limpo, praticamente não houve vento, apenas durante a madrugada houve algum vento fraco. 
actualmente sem alterações, registo 18.6ºC 

extremos: 

15.8ºC mínima
26.4ºC máxima


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

10,5ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus. Mínima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2014 às 12:15)

Boas ,hoje o dia já apareceu mais limpo de poeiras...hoje já se via as serras do sul ,já não se viam alguns dias ,parece que hoje não fazer tanto ,com 24.1ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## panda (23 Out 2014 às 13:42)

Boas
Céu limpo e algo ventoso
*Temperatura 24.8ºC e 34%Hr
P 1023hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2014 às 14:34)

Boas...tarde mais calma...hoje respira-se melhor na rua ,ainda um bocadinho entupido da constipação...muito melhor ,lá fora 24.9ºC e o vento virou para SSW,mas fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2014 às 18:06)

Boas,com o sol já em queda e meio passado...a temperatura a descer,hoje não fez tanto ,sem vento e 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 26.2ºC .


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2014 às 18:56)

Boas!

Mais um dia agradavelmente ameno para a época, no céu esteve com algumas nuvens altas e foi visível alguma poeira principalmente ao entardecer.

Estão 18.2ºC por agora na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2014 às 19:00)

Sem vento a temperatura vai embalada ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2014 às 20:40)

Dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 22ºC
Mínima de 13ºC
Atual de 16ºC
66% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2014 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui dia de céu limpo, um pouco mais fresco. 
actualmente sigo com 17.4ºC

extremos:

14.7ºC mínima
24.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Boas,com o regresso do vento de N,a temperatura disparou,agora vai caindo suavemente,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Dia com sol e algumas nuvens altas ou poeira
*Temperatura actual 18.1ºC e 61%Hr*


----------



## FMike (23 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Cores de Verão logo pelo amanhecer, um dia quentinho!


----------



## panda (24 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Tudo calmo nem uma palha se mexe 
*Temperatura 15.9ºC e 69%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2014 às 11:24)

Boas...mais um dia de sol meio passado ...já chateia ,e o bafo continua ,com 23.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2014 às 12:37)

Nuvens altas e a ficar abafado ,a temperatura a subir,com 25.8ºC .


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2014 às 13:10)

Não estava a contar com isto.

Vai chuviscando por aqui neste momento. 18,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2014 às 13:20)

Agora com mais intensidade. Vai dando para molhar o chão.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2014 às 13:25)

Boas
Sol envergonhado, por causa das nuvens altas
*Temperatura 23ºC e 60%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2014 às 14:07)

Boas continua abafado ,com 26.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2014 às 14:32)

Céu com nuvens altas
temperatura atual de 23ºC
Vento de Este
44% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2014 às 15:45)

A máxima e de 27.0ºC...já lá chegou ...abafado ...nada se mexe .


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 17:39)

Dan disse:


> Agora com mais intensidade. Vai dando para molhar o chão.



 alguma coisa está a falhar nas previsões do IPMA e modelos.
nem sequer dão períodos de céu muito nublado para o interior, é só para o Minho e Douro Litoral ( nem falam de precipitação). Em Montalegre já há células de Cb formadas.


> *Continente*
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 24.outubro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Dan disse:


> Agora com mais intensidade. Vai dando para molhar o chão.



Na animação de satélite percebe-se que essa nublosidade são as bigornas em dissipação das células geradas sobre Montalegre/Larouco/Gerês





http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=41&lon=-6

Na carta sinóptica de superfície às 12h utc há efectivamente já delineada uma linha de instabilidade, curiosamente mesmo em cima de um pequeno núcleo anticiclónico:





Nas últimas horas pressão atmosférica em queda em Bragança:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=575&idEstacao=575


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 18:11)

A rega rendeu 4,5 mm, nada mau.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 18:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> A rega rendeu 4,5 mm, nada mau.



Se os Montalegrenses se queixarem do IPMA dou-lhes toda a razão.
Queria ver o alarido se tal tivesse acontecido em Lisboa...
Bastava terem acrescentado na previsão algo como "possibilidade de aguaceiros isolados..."


----------



## panda (24 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento na média 7Km/h, SE
A temperatura teima em não baixar 
*Temperatura actual 23.3ºC e 41%Hr

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 25.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Boas,melhor ambiente agora,céu mais aberto e já alguma frescura,com 22.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 27.1ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2014 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> Se os Montalegrenses se queixarem do IPMA dou-lhes toda a razão.
> Queria ver o alarido se tal tivesse acontecido em Lisboa...
> Bastava terem acrescentado na previsão algo como "possibilidade de aguaceiros isolados..."



O nevão de 29 de Janeiro em 2006 em Lisboa também não estava previsto, ninguém se queixou do que aconteceu, a chuvada de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 que inundou Lisboa também não estava prevista, a nossa ciência é mesmo assim, acontecem por vezes coisas imprevisíveis e bem graves, nos portugueses é que temos a mania que temos que estar sempre preparados e achar que prevemos tudo quando na realidade nunca estamos preparados para quase nada e prevemos aquilo que podemos prever com os recursos existentes.


----------



## jotackosta (24 Out 2014 às 21:47)

Boa noite!
Tempo abafado hoje, alguma nebulosidade durante todo o dia.

De momento, *18,1ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2014 às 21:59)

Boas 

por aqui dia de sol mais fresco, o céu tornou-se nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde. no houve vento. 
Actualmente céu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com 18.2ºC mínima

extremos:
14.1ºC mínima
23.9ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Céu por nuvens altas durante o dia
temperatura máxima de 24ºC
Mínima de 13ºC
Atual de 15,4ºC
73% de HR


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Out 2014 às 23:50)

Boas noites... Parece que sim... choveu algo também lá na minha aldeia... também não esperava.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2014 às 12:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas noites... Parece que sim... choveu algo também lá na minha aldeia... também não esperava.



Em passei o dia em trabalho de campo perto de Gestosa (Vinhais) e apanhei uma bela carga de água ao final da manhã, choveu bem durante cerca de meia hora, depois parou e ficou sol o resto do dia.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2014 às 13:46)

Boas 
Sol e alguns rastos de aviões 
Vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 23.6ºC e 45%Hr*


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 15:35)

Deve estar uma bela célula sobre a Sanabria


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2014 às 16:55)

Boas...o bafo de ar quente continua ,quente e meio doentio,faz-me passar mal ,não se pode andar na rua e ao sol ,com 25.7ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## panda (25 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Hoje foi mais um dia de sol e algumas nuvens altas 
*Temperatura actual 21.6ºC e 42%Hr

Dados de hoje *14.1ºC / 24.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Mais um dia de sol mas com nuvens altas
Temperatura máxima de 23ºC
Atual de 17,2ºC
71% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2014 às 19:57)

Boas,melhor ambiente na rua,com 19.3ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 25.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Sem vento ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2014 às 23:58)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo. praticamente não ouve vento. 
actualmente está tudo calmo sem vento e sigo com 17.0ºC

extremos: 

14.1ºC mínima
25.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2014 às 10:13)

Boas...mais um dia seco e quente ,não há maneiras de virar para o fresco ,com 20.7ºC e o sol quente .


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2014 às 11:32)

19.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## panda (26 Out 2014 às 13:24)

Boas
Sol e algumas nuvens altas
Vento na média 10Km/h
*Temperatura 23.1ºC e 40%Hr*


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Boas!

Inicio de tarde agradável aqui pelo Nordeste, a convidar a um passeio. A estação da ESA regista 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2014 às 16:29)

Boas...mais um dia que foi seco e quente ,lá fora é só ar quente ,com 23.8ºC e falta de BRISA .

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 24.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2014 às 17:35)

Hora fresco fresco...só no meu quintal e jardim ...com uma boa rega em cima ,com 21.9ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## panda (26 Out 2014 às 19:27)

*Temperatura nos 18.6ºC e 53%Hr

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 23.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, com algum vento durante a manha. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 16.9ºC 

extremos: 

13.7ºC mínima
24.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2014 às 22:36)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Out 2014 às 23:55)

*Temperatura nos 13.8ºC e 73%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2014 às 08:11)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 15.6ºC.

Bom tempo e fresco para corrida da manhã...para queimar os excessos do FS,e este FS foram muitos ...até logo!


----------



## panda (27 Out 2014 às 12:33)

Boas 
Céu a ficar nublado e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 20.8ºC e 56%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2014 às 12:36)

Boas ...este sol mole já deu para ;até faz zenir ,agora eu...mais calmo e fresco ,nuvens altas em marcha ,com 22.8ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2014 às 14:41)

Boas,algumas nuvens altas ...já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,mas o bafo continua...este ar quente nunca mais nos livramos dele ,com 22.9ºC e vento zero.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2014 às 17:14)

Boas,melhor ambiente na rua,o sol já disse até amanhã...mais nublado ,com 20.8ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 23.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2014 às 21:05)

Tudo calmo ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2014 às 21:40)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se muito nublado depois do meio da tarde. nao houve vento. 
actualmente: céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 15.6ºC 

extremos: 

13.9ºC mínima
22.8ºC máxima


----------



## panda (27 Out 2014 às 22:19)

*Temperatura nos 15.4ºC e 70%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2014 às 22:34)

Dia começou com sol mas ficou encoberto
temperatura máxima de 23ºC
mínima de 13ºC
Atual de 13,5ºC
74% de HR


----------



## jonyyy (28 Out 2014 às 09:15)

Boas:P
Dia amanheceu muito nublado por aqui, devem ter caído umas pingas na madrugada, mas nem molhou o chão, neste momento não há vento e  temperatura ronda os 12ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2014 às 09:22)

Bons dias .

Céu com muitas nuvens médias ,com 16.2ºC...venha fresco .


----------



## panda (28 Out 2014 às 09:34)

Bons dias
Já chuviscou de madrugada, de momento céu nublado
*Temperatura actual 13.7ºC e 86%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2014 às 12:07)

Nublado e abafado...enquanto o vento não mudar,não passamos do mesmo ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2014 às 13:45)

Continuação de céu nublado e vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 18.6ºC e 61%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2014 às 14:21)

Nublado e algum vento fraco,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado em Bragança e ameaça chover, será?

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2014 às 17:29)

Boas,hoje o dia já foi com cara de ser de outono...mas amanhã já volta com sol e seco para o resto da semana e mês,nublado e sem vento,com 19.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2014 às 19:13)

E por aqui a temperatura não quer baixar. Nota-se ar morno
Vento fraco de SE rodando para  E
*Temperatura 18.7ºC e 59%Hr

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 19.6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Dia com nuvens 
Temperatura máxima de 20ºC,
Mímina de 11ºC
Atual, 14,3ºC
71% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2014 às 21:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, praticamente não houve sol. 
o vento soprou fraco durante o dia. sigo com 16.2ºC 

extremos: 

15.0ºC mínima
19.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Tudo calmo ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2014 às 21:40)

*Temperatura actual 15.9ºC e 76%Hr*


----------



## Norther (28 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Tudo tão calmo e com tanta festa a "porta"


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 02:16)

Norther disse:


> Tudo tão calmo e com tanta festa a "porta"



Pois!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2014 às 08:07)

Boas,já com muito sol e vento fraco...mais um dia seco ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2014 às 12:49)

Boas,céu limpo e já vai aquecendo...sol bem quentinho ,com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2014 às 12:56)

Boas
Céu limpo com uma temperatura agradável, até parece Primavera 
Vento fraco
*Temperatura actual 21.7ºC e 55%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2014 às 14:44)

Boas ...o sol continua forte,com 23.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Out 2014 às 17:17)

Um dia muito agradável aqui por CB, nem muito quente nem muito frio, por agora, começa a cair a noite, céu limpo e muito pouca nebulusidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2014 às 17:28)

Boas,amanhã há mais sol,tudo calmo ...sem vento,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2014 às 18:05)

*Temperatura nos 18.5ºC e 65%Hr

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 23.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2014 às 21:13)

Com 18.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2014 às 21:15)

BOa noite
dia com céu limpo
dados de hoje:
Máxima de 21ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 14, 1ºC
73% de HR


----------



## panda (29 Out 2014 às 23:01)

Vento nulo e uma temperatura de *14.3ºC e 83%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2014 às 08:10)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco...mais um dia que será seco ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 10,2ºC. Manhã com nevoeiro nos vales e uma mínima de 8,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2014 às 11:53)

Boas,este sol  mata ...não se aguenta ...já não há pachorra ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2014 às 13:38)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento fraco
*Temperatura 23.9ºC e 47%Hr*


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2014 às 13:57)

Boa tarde!

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e as temperaturas a rondar os 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2014 às 14:45)

Boas...hoje está mais quente lá fora,com 24.8ºC...ambiente mesmo de verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Boas,calmaria continua ...nada se mexe ,está preso por horas ,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 25.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Pela imagem de satélite...as nuvens vão-se chegando há costa norte,amanhã já há novidades ,por aqui...calmaria total,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2014 às 22:12)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento. 
actualmente tudo calmo, sigo com 17.4ºC 

extremos: 
15.6ºC mínima
24.9ºC máxima


----------



## panda (30 Out 2014 às 22:28)

Final de tarde já com algumas nuvens altas
*Temperatura actual 16ºC e 75%Hr*

*Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 24.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2014 às 23:42)

Dia com céu limpo
ao fim dia nuvens altas
temperatura máxima de 23ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 12,6ºC
76% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (30 Out 2014 às 23:51)

Boa noite! Dia sem muito para contar, apenas algumas nuvens altas ao inicio da noite.

De momento, *12,6ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2014 às 23:55)

jotackosta disse:


> Boa noite! Dia sem muito para contar, apenas algumas nuvens altas ao inicio da noite.
> 
> De momento, *12,6ºC*.



Que engraçado, hoje a temperatura de Lamego é a mesma de Viseu, 12,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2014 às 08:13)

Bons dias .

Para o ultimo dia do mês...céu limpo e vento nulo,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2014 às 11:25)

Boas,por aqui os últimos restos...deste ambiente quente  e seco ,que foram,nos últimos 15 dias ,o vento ainda de ESE,nuvens altas e com 20.3ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2014 às 12:28)

Boas 
Sol e muitas nuvens altas 
Vento fraco 
*Temperatura actual 20.4ºC e 51%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2014 às 14:25)

Boas,as nuvens altas vão ficando mais espessas...ambiente na rua nota-se abafado,o vento ainda de ESE,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Boas,nuvens mais carregadas com boas abertas ,bom fresco natural,com 17.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2014 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornando se nublado por nuvens altas. praticamente não houve vento.

actualmente tudo calmo por aqui, vejo trovoada a oeste, parece ser atrás do caramulo. sigo com 15.7ºC 

extremos: 

15.6ºC mínima
23.7ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Out 2014 às 20:57)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornando se nublado por nuvens altas. praticamente não houve vento.
> 
> ...




Realmente parecia ser imediatamente atrás do Caramulo, mas devia ser da célula que anda pela zona do Porto, até porque não se ouvia nada.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2014 às 21:58)

Dados de hoje:
Temperatura máxima de 22,2ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 16,2ºC
60% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Out 2014 às 22:12)

Clarões por trás do Caramulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona...consigo ver clarões a NW,mas muito longe,com 16.2ºC e sem vento.


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2014 às 22:27)

Vejo clarões a sudoeste e oeste de Viseu.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2014 às 22:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Realmente parecia ser imediatamente atrás do Caramulo, mas devia ser da célula que anda pela zona do Porto, até porque não se ouvia nada.




pois era longe, eu daqui consigo ver as eólicas ai do Caramulo e notavam-se bem durante os flashes.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2014 às 22:32)

actualmente continua tudo calmo, sem vento e com algumas nuvens a sul daqui. estão 15.1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (31 Out 2014 às 22:37)

Boa noite pessoal.
Neste fim de semana vim ate Silvares, pelo concelho do Fundão. 
Neste momento sigo por aqui com 12.7°c


----------



## panda (31 Out 2014 às 22:47)

Vento fraco de SW e algumas nuvens
*Temperatura actual 15ºC e 72%Hr

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 21.8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Out 2014 às 22:57)

Começa a pingar, 15.7ºC e clarões a sudoeste (por trás do Caramulo).


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Out 2014 às 23:12)

Chove bem mas nada de trovoada

15.8ºC


----------

